# Spinning- It's done!



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

I met a woman several years ago on a knitting blog (not this one though) and she helped me with a problem I was having with a pattern. Since then we have become good friends online and met last year at Web's in Northampton, MA. She is from CA. We hit it off immediately and felt like we had known each other for a long time as we had shared much in our emails. 

When I started spinning she was almost as excited as I was and very supportive of me and my new passion. I just finished blending and hand spinning 850 yards of fingering weight pink bamboo/white superwash wool for her which she wants to knit into a summer top for herself. This is my first "order" and I am still a novice at this. I can't wait to ship it to her and wish I could see her expression when she opens it. We plan on another meeting again at some point when she visits the East Coast again but until then we enjoy keeping in touch through our emails. I am so happy to have spun this yarn for her and have enjoyed every minute of it! 

I love my "knitting best friend"!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

That is so pretty! I am sure she will be happy.


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very pretty! You need to get her on KP-Let's Talk Spinning, Weaving and Dyeing!


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

That is great! It pays to be crazy, I guess. Beautiful! 
:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

That is so beautiful


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Beautiful.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow! Your yarn is gorgeous. She will love it.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sure she will love it. It is very pretty and spun wonderfully.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

The yarn looks lovely to me! You both have very good friends!


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

The yarn is beautiful!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

So pretty pink!


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Lovely yarn-great color!


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

Great spin. Love the color. You are so lucky to have met your email fiber friend. Great store to meet up


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Very lovely.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful yarn.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous yarn! I only hope I can produce something so good!

Hazel


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Very pretty, good job


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

Thank you to all of my friends on knitting paradise. I love this site and am grateful to all of you for your support. Happy knitting and spinning and whatever craft makes your hearts sing!


----------



## WVfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2013)

Your yarn is gorgeous, she will love it!


----------

